

Ask HN: What's the best money-making scheme you ever came up with? - retube

Inspired by this thread on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cx3lm/whats_the_best_way_youve_cheated_the_system/<p>Bone fida business model or devious hack - how much did you make and how long did it take?
======
brk
I've got an AWESOME scheme, but I don't want to post it publicly. It's worked
really well for me though.

If you want, I'll send you a CD with complete instructions, just shoot $10 to
my PayPal account to cover S&H. brk@notoriousbrk.com

~~~
retube
sure. I'll need you to PP me $20 to cover transaction costs though

